# Question about an email



## josebot533 (28 Feb 2017)

So I just got an automated email and just want some information. It said:

Thank you for your interest in joining the Canadian Armed Forces. The CAF is proud to be an employer of choice for many Canadians. We receive a high volume of applications for many of our occupations. This includes the one(s) you have selected.  As a result, your file has been placed on a temporary hold for further processing.

I picked a boatswain position, FYI. Is this email saying I'm out or that they're already full and to afraid to say you didn't cut it. 

Any help will be nice
J


----------



## Loachman (28 Feb 2017)

josebot533 said:
			
		

> temporary hold for further processing.


----------



## Ryan_T (28 Feb 2017)

It depends on your situation. Job background, crim check, credit check and reference. Have they all checked out fine? Otherwise i would think that the occupation is now full. Normally they would call you if thats the case. Unless you chose to be contacted fully by email.

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## josebot533 (28 Feb 2017)

Ryan_T said:
			
		

> It depends on your situation. Job background, crim check, credit check and reference. Have they all checked out fine? Otherwise i would think that the occupation is now full. Normally they would call you if thats the case. Unless you chose to be contacted fully by email.
> 
> Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk



The woman I talked to said everything was fine with my application. Wish they had the balls to say what they want and not sugar coat it. Christ.


----------



## Loachman (28 Feb 2017)

Your application may well be fine. Regardless, it is on hold for some reason. The e-mail did not say that you were rejected.

A little - but not _too_ much - patience is a good thing.

Edited to add: I just noticed your post from early-November. That matter may well cause a little delay, but so could other factors.


----------



## josebot533 (28 Feb 2017)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Your application may well be fine. Regardless, it is on hold for some reason. The e-mail did not say that you were rejected.
> 
> A little - but not _too_ much - patience is a good thing.



Yeah, but would they say sorry your application was terminated or beat around the Bush? 

Straightforward...is that so hard to ask?


----------



## Loachman (28 Feb 2017)

Had your application not been accepted, I am reasonably certain that you would have been so informed. There is no reason to jerk people around, ie by saying "on hold" (which is temporary) rather than "not accepted".


----------



## josebot533 (28 Feb 2017)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Had your application not been accepted, I am reasonably certain that you would have been so informed. There is no reason to jerk people around, ie by saying "on hold" (which is temporary) rather than "not accepted".



A load of bullcrap if I may be so bold to say. Everything I read on the CAF site said I didn't violate any wrongs. Wtf am I on hold?


----------



## josebot533 (28 Feb 2017)

Ryan_T said:
			
		

> It depends on your situation. Job background, crim check, credit check and reference. Have they all checked out fine? Otherwise i would think that the occupation is now full. Normally they would call you if thats the case. Unless you chose to be contacted fully by email.
> 
> Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk



See, I'd think that too if the woman I spoke to mere days ago said that that jobs jobs haven't been posted yet and won't be known until the end of March or so.


----------



## Karona (28 Feb 2017)

You're inclined to write in proper English. As for the email, it clearly says 'On Hold'..


----------



## Ryan_T (28 Feb 2017)

Who on earth did you talk to? They are all posted on the site for the new fiscal yr. She must be new and didnt know. If the trade you are trying to get into shows hiring, they are currently hiring.

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## Loachman (28 Feb 2017)

josebot533 said:
			
		

> A load of bullcrap if I may be so bold to say. Everything I read on the CAF site said I didn't violate any wrongs. Wtf am I on hold?



Firstly, nobody here can give you a specific reason, as nobody has access to your file. That leaves idle speculation.

Yes, suggesting that your other matter may be cause for delay was speculating, but such was as valid a suggestion as any.

You stated that the received e-mail was automatically-generated. If it was, what do you expect at this point? The option appears to be either that e-mail, or a potentially lengthy wait absent any communication whatsoever until somebody had the time to compose something more detailed. At least that e-mail lets you know that your application is still alive, even if temporarily dormant.

So, unknot your knickers and wait a couple of weeks. People are sometimes busy, and yours is not the only application in the mill. Should no further e-mail arrive, then _politely_ contact the recruiting centre and ask what is happening. I'd suggest using more suitable wording than "Wtf am I on hold?". Such attitudinal displays will not benefit you.

No system is perfect, and nothing is instantaneous. Some people end up waiting for long, long periods for one or another - or several - reason(s).

And websites do not display all, or the latest and most accurate, information.


----------



## josebot533 (28 Feb 2017)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Firstly, nobody here can give you a specific reason, as nobody has access to your file. That leaves idle speculation.
> 
> Yes, suggesting that your other matter may be cause for delay was speculating, but such was as valid a suggestion as any.
> 
> ...



Guess the only thing I can do is talk to someone tomorrow and hopefully they can sort out the crap from facts. That's what pisses me off the most is that she said (mind you she's a Frenchy and probably not keen having to speak anglais to me) that I should get back in touch with her at the end of March to see where my applications going. FiretrUckers.


----------



## RocketRichard (28 Feb 2017)

josebot533 said:
			
		

> Guess the only thing I can do is talk to someone tomorrow and hopefully they can sort out the crap from facts. That's what pisses me off the most is that she said (mind you she's a Frenchy and probably not keen having to speak anglais to me) that I should get back in touch with her at the end of March to see where my applications going. FiretrUckers.



You seem frustrated.  I would watch your language as well as your insinuations about a C. F. member who speaks two of our official languages.


----------



## josebot533 (28 Feb 2017)

RocketRichard said:
			
		

> You seem frustrated.  I would watch your language as well as your insinuations about a C. F. member who speaks two of our official languages.



I wasn't insinuating that she was leading me astray because she's biased just that she should get her facts straight before passing them on. Imagine if the army tells you that you got 5 weeks to ready your affairs before deployment than do a 360 and tell you you got 5 days. You wouldn't feel pissed off or frustrated?


----------



## RocketRichard (28 Feb 2017)

josebot533 said:
			
		

> I wasn't insinuating that she was leading me astray because she's biased just that she should get her facts straight before passing them on. Imagine if the army tells you that you got 5 weeks to ready your affairs before deployment than do a 360 and tell you you got 5 days. You wouldn't feel pissed off or frustrated?



There could be a facts issue here correct but calling someone a 'Frenchy' doesn't help the discussion.

PS I was sent over 7 000 kms away with 72 hours notice.  This can happen in the military.


----------



## browen (28 Feb 2017)

josebot533, you should consider a less negative attitude. Everyone has a different journey through the recruitment process, accept that this is yours. Read up on your situation and be ready for the next steps instead of passing judgement.


----------



## josebot533 (28 Feb 2017)

RocketRichard said:
			
		

> There could be a facts issue here correct but calling someone a 'Frenchy' doesn't help the discussion.
> 
> PS I was sent over 7 000 kms away with 72 hours notice.  This can happen in the military.



Touché


----------



## Loachman (28 Feb 2017)

josebot533 said:
			
		

> Guess the only thing I can do is talk to someone tomorrow and hopefully they can sort out the crap from facts.



What "crap"?

And don't expect "facts" tomorrow. You were asked to "get back in touch with her at the end of March to see where my applications (sic) going". Why not be a little _patient_, as I have gently suggested, and wait until then? She obviously has nothing of value, at this point, to tell you, else she'd have said it instead of asking that you give her a reasonable amount of time. Your acceptance or rejection is _not_ decided at the recruiting centre.



			
				josebot533 said:
			
		

> That's what pisses me off the most



Why are you even pissed off at all? I see absolutely _no_ justification for that. What I do see, however, is somebody with an inflated sense of entitlement, a lack of patience, and an obnoxious attitude. You are _not_ the number one priority for the recruiting system.

And, before I proceed further, understand this:

I _want_ you to succeed, _if_ you have that within you. I write this because I care, not merely to dump on you. I'd not waste so much time and so many electrons if I didn't care. I'll be blunt, because you clearly need somebody to be brutally honest with you.

Your instructors, regardless of their mother tongue, will want you to succeed as well, but their willingness to help you will be finite. You will be the one who loses, not them, and not the CF as a whole, when their willingness to help you evaporates.

Now, back to recruiting priorities...

You indicated that your target occupation is not in demand right now. Other occupations will be in demand, so, guess which applicants are more likely to move through the system a little more quickly?



			
				josebot533 said:
			
		

> mind you she's a Frenchy and probably not keen having to speak anglais to me



How fucking _dare_ you...

SHOULD you be accepted - and you are not exactly coming across as a highly-desirable candidate right now - you will find that, on your courses, several of your instructors are "Frenchies". SHOULD you make it past your initial courses, you will find that several of your superiors are "Frenchies". Get used to that idea now, and show the respect due to them, or you will have an unpleasant, and most likely short, career.

And nobody will mourn your failure, in either official language.



			
				josebot533 said:
			
		

> I should get back in touch with her at the end of March to see where my applications going.



Yes, you should. P - o - l - i - t - e - l - y.

And learn to understand and follow simple direction. Inability to do so will not aid you one bit.

Start to unfuck yourself _right now_, before it is too late for you.

Nobody is better able to determine your success or your failure than you.

You have some choices and some adjustments to make.

Or not...


----------



## josebot533 (28 Feb 2017)

browen said:
			
		

> josebot533, you should consider a less negative attitude. Everyone has a different journey through the recruitment process, accept that this is yours. Read up on your situation and be ready for the next steps instead of passing judgement.



Well said. I don't give 2 shirts what you say but you said it well. Semper Fi


----------



## Loachman (28 Feb 2017)

josebot533 said:
			
		

> Semper Fi



You're a US Marine?


----------



## josebot533 (28 Feb 2017)

Loachman said:
			
		

> What "crap"?
> 
> And don't expect "facts" tomorrow. You were asked to "get back in touch with her at the end of March to see where my applications (sic) going". Why not be a little _patient_, as I have gently suggested, and wait until then? She obviously has nothing of value, at this point, to tell you, else she'd have said it instead of asking that you give her a reasonable amount of time. Your acceptance or rejection is _not_ decided at the recruiting centre.
> 
> ...



See, you were coming off as a smart fella before you told me to unfuck myself. Now you're just some fucking idiot. 
Semper Fidelis


----------



## Loachman (28 Feb 2017)

You are _trying_ to get in.

I _succeeded_ in doing so.

I also managed to successfully make it all of the way through the Pilot training programme as well, and complete a forty-three-year career.

But I was "just some fucking idiot" the whole time, yet failed to notice.

Thanks for setting me straight, sonny.

I gave you sound advice. You don't have to take it. You can continue to dig your hole deeper and deeper.

I'm not the one sabotaging himself.

You are not the first one to act this way. The end result is generally the same in each case.

You can unfuck yourself, or the DS in St-Jean will unfuck you, or you will be gone fairly quickly.

I continue to collect my $65000.00 pension annually either way.

And you are NOT a US Marine, so you can stop appropriating their motto.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (28 Feb 2017)

Josebot,......be very careful with your next posts wording.
Thank you,
Bruce
army.ca staff


----------



## josebot533 (1 Mar 2017)

Loachman said:
			
		

> You are _trying_ to get in.
> 
> I _succeeded_ in doing so.
> 
> ...



Now that I slept on it and after a good workout I can say you are right. I should change my attitude and see what happens. Cheers on your service.


----------



## Lumber (1 Mar 2017)

Semper Fi...

 ;D


----------



## josebot533 (1 Mar 2017)

Lumber said:
			
		

> Semper Fi...
> 
> ;D


Do or Die...Gung ho Gung ho


----------



## Loachman (1 Mar 2017)

josebot533 said:
			
		

> Now that I slept on it and after a good workout I can say you are right. I should change my attitude and see what happens.



I really did not expect this, and I truly appreciate it.

I only ask, now, for reports of your progress at each step.

Work hard, learn everything thoroughly, and help your team mates.

Enjoy your courses, enjoy your experiences, and enjoy your career.

I am envious. If I could do this all over again, I would.

Well, except for a couple of things...

Qapla


----------



## Ryan_T (1 Mar 2017)

RocketRichard said:
			
		

> You seem frustrated.  I would watch your language as well as your insinuations about a C. F. member who speaks two of our official languages.


Holy reading that post.. that person doesnt deserve to get into the CF. That is racial language and insulting a CF person. 

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan_T (1 Mar 2017)

josebot533 said:
			
		

> I wasn't insinuating that she was leading me astray because she's biased just that she should get her facts straight before passing them on. Imagine if the army tells you that you got 5 weeks to ready your affairs before deployment than do a 360 and tell you you got 5 days. You wouldn't feel pissed off or frustrated?


All you do is keep your moutb shut and go with what they tell you. Plain and simple. If you cant handle that things change and frequently in the CF, then maybe its not for you. But i can tell you this much, you better straighten out with that attitude because they will NOT tollerate with it in there. Suck it up or go a different direction. 

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## josebot533 (1 Mar 2017)

Ryan_T said:
			
		

> All you do is keep your moutb shut and go with what they tell you. Plain and simple. If you cant handle that things change and frequently in the CF, then maybe its not for you. But i can tell you this much, you better straighten out with that attitude because they will NOT tollerate with it in there. Suck it up or go a different direction.
> 
> Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk



Calm down fella. Everything is good again. You liberals are a phical bunch if "frenchy" is enough to get your panties in a twist. Racism is a serious accusation and you're not in a position to call me that. Who you think you are? If you were here I'd fuck you up. FiretrUCKer.


----------



## Ryan_T (1 Mar 2017)

josebot533 said:
			
		

> Calm down fella. Everything is good again. You liberals are a phical bunch if "frenchy" is enough to get your panties in a twist. Racism is a serious accusation and you're not in a position to call me that. Who you think you are? If you were here I'd frig you up. FiretrUCKer.


LoL.. wo with that kind of response, i do recommend thinking twice about it.. i have been in the CF. I have seen what happens when ppl talk like that. They dont last long. And threatening someone you dont know is a very bad decision. Especially on a site that is monitored. 

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## josebot533 (1 Mar 2017)

Ryan_T said:
			
		

> LoL.. wo with that kind of response, i do recommend thinking twice about it.. i have been in the CF. I have seen what happens when ppl talk like that. They dont last long. And threatening someone you dont know is a very bad decision. Especially on a site that is monitored.
> 
> Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk



Fuck you.


----------



## Ryan_T (1 Mar 2017)

HorseRenoir said:
			
		

> Now that I slept on it and after a good workout I can say you are right. I should change my attitude and see what happens. Cheers on your service.


Something else to keep in mind Jose.. The way you have spoken to ppl on here incl threatening me is obviously unacceptable. You may be that way in your personal life, but CF members will not tolerate it. Ya there is a lot of swearing in the forces.. But the wording that you have used (frenchy) is actually a racial way of calling a french person. Most ppl when in training are french instructors. If you were to get there, you would have a complete twist of reality about your attitude. I don't know how old you are, but your actions on here will not be tolerated. Time to shape up and like I said, you might really want to think about the true direction you really want to go. Basic changes ppl to be better physically and mentally. Oh and another word of advice, never ever theaten anyone that is trying to help you out. I told you exactly what my CO told me.


----------



## Loachman (1 Mar 2017)

Sure.

Just when I thought that everything was right in the world again and could go back to peacefully humming Kumbaya.

Your comments, Ryan_T, were completely unnecessary at this point. And "Frenchy" is derogative, but it is not racist - there is no French race.

And josebot533, josebot533, josebot533...

You were doing _so_ well.

I have no idea how you claim to know Ryan_T's political leanings, but threats and childish "FiretrUCKers" and "Fuck yous" will not be tolerated.

Sometimes, it is best to ignore people. Not easy, I know. I often delete responses prior to clicking "Post", though.

Watch "Stripes" https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stripes_(film). Pay attention to the character Private Francis Soyer.

Minor trivial point: Stripes was partially filmed in Fort Knox. The old wooden barracks were no longer in use then, and had been slated for demolition. We stayed in them during (then) LFCA's (now 4 Cdn Div) Exercise Bold Venture during Spring Break 2003.

Locked, as nothing good is likely to come from any further posts at this point.

Lighten up, Francis.


----------



## Lumber (1 Mar 2017)

Best thread on this site in a while!


----------



## da1root (1 Mar 2017)

So I'm going to ignore all the things that make the hair on the back of my neck stand up in regards to this thread as Loachman has already handled them (thank you Loachman) 

"On Hold" can mean a few different things and is "new" lingo within the recruiting world.  Before people were given no information or that their file just wasn't moving.  Now "on hold" can mean a few different things:
     1) The occupation / entry plan you're applying to isn't the focus of the CAF at the moment (I.E. In January/February the push tends to be on ROTP/MOTP/DOTP/SEELM candidates, if you don't fit into this category you're probably not very high on the priority list).
     2) If the occupation / entry plan you're applying for is full for the remainder of the Fiscal Year.  Guess what the CAF recruits it's people based on the Fiscal Year (1-Apr to 31-Mar), while it may seem like they're always looking for certain trades, at a certain point in the year they fill that quota which means if you're applying for that trade they're not going to keep processing your file - that just takes up time that can be used for someone else that is applying for an occupation that is still needed.
     3) You're just not competitive at the moment.  It doesn't mean that you never will be, it just means that you aren't right now - at that point your file is put "on hold" because again, why would the CAF spend time and resources processing a file that won't get in?

Finally as Loachman stated "Locked, as nothing good is likely to come from any further posts at this point" I assume he meant to lock the thread, so this thread is now locked.

Edit Note: Yes Loachman that's what happened, I opened the thread before you "locked" it and due to my Moderator status it still allowed me to post, when I went to lock the thread after my post it was already locked - so I figured the thread was being glitchy


----------



## Loachman (1 Mar 2017)

It took me a few minutes to lock it after posting, due to a glitch. You, as DS, can post through a lock, so you probably did not notice.


----------

